# Restless legs while listening?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am almost to the 50 day point on Mike's program and I just love it! There is just one problem...some nights when I listen to the tapes, I cannot seem to keep my legs still and comfortable. The rest of me is very relaxed, my legs just seem to have a mind of their own. It is very annoying as this is the only time this happens! Does it matter if I move a lot while I listen? Does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me? Thanks!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Lauralee,I think BQ had some problems with twitching so she might be able to share some advice and experiences with you.I also fidget alot and change position, but still got the benefits so its probably nothing to worry about.Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, so you know, you can move around and get as comfortable as you like. No problem.Maybe BQ has some advise, I think you fined this just goes away. I am glad your enjoying them and let us know how its going.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Laura Hi! Glad I'm not all alone in this twitching...







Well I was given good advice to get more comfortable while listening. I thought I was already pretty comfortable but I was able to achieve yet higher levels of comfortable-ness.







I ended up using a small pillow under my knees. Also I found doing a bit of stretching the legs before listening was helpful and they behaved much better. I agree it IS annoying, but it also waned over time. So try getting a wee bit more comfortable and stretching those gams a bit before settling in for a long winter's listen.It doesn't matter a bit if you are moving. I think Mike even says this in the tapes. Hey if ya gotta an itch, ya scratch it right? No Problem really. I used to giggle too when it happened and even the giggling didn't stop the hypno's effectiveness.







BQ <said twitchy one>


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL BQ! I am a total fidget! I can'r stay still no matter what i'm doing! It must be quite irritating for some people to watch me. Sometimes i just think im abnormal! I'm just not comfortable when i'm not moving my feet??My mum calls me fidget bum! Her pet name for me.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

There is a syndrome (yet another) called Restless Leg Syndrome. Actually, it is treated with low dose SSRI meds, just like IBS.AZ


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

BQ...Unfortunately, I already use a pillow beneath my knees, I wonder if I should try without it! Tonight, I will try stretching first. I am willing to do anything that might be suggested short of tying my legs to the bed to keep them still. Actually, that may not be a bad idea...


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Me too i have about this type of problem.I am afflicted since 1992 by the so called "Benign Fasciculation Syndrome" (or BFS). Parts of my muscles are receiving sudden neuro-electric stimulation (from my brain?) resulting in "constant twitching". During HT it's the time it's MOST noticeable since i'm resting in peace. I can feel the twitches in the muscles. But i'm so use to feel them that i don't think about them. So, don't think about your "Restless Leg Syndrome", let the leg move and concentrate on the Mike's voice.------ Good Luck


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Laura try just acknowledging the twitches & letting them go as you would any other distraction. Just listen to the sound of Mike's voice & don't worry about it.Happy Almost Halfway!!!







BQ


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, it's nice to know I'm not alone. Tonight I will try laying on my side instead of my back. If that doesn't work, I will just forget about it and let them legs do what they may!


----------

